# ادارة مصنع اثاث



## AHMED-ELOSAILY (29 أكتوبر 2006)

من يوجد عنده افكار او كتب او اي مرجع او برامج خاصة بمصنع اثاث رجاء الافادة


----------



## azozazoz (11 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى المهندس احمد ارجو ان تحدد ما تريد بخصوص مصنع الاثاث و ان كنت من المهتمين بصناعه الاثاث فهذا كتابه فى صناعه الاثاث التقليدى و ارجو التحديد لاستطيع الافاده و ان كان لديك مواد علميه ارجو ارسالها و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## azozazoz (11 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو اخبارى كيف يمكن تحميل ملف على الموقع
مشكورين


----------



## صناعة المعمار (11 نوفمبر 2006)

azozazoz قال:


> ارجو اخبارى كيف يمكن تحميل ملف على الموقع
> مشكورين



اهلا وسهلا اخي الفاضل اليك الرابط التالي عن طريقة رفع الملفات.... يوضحها بالصور المشرف م. معتز جزاه الله خيرا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19906


----------



## Engineer 999 (20 نوفمبر 2006)

جميل جدا فعلا انا بحاجه لاجابه شافيه عن الموضوع هذا


----------



## المهندس عباده ناجي (6 يناير 2007)

الأخ الزميل أحمد 
ان كان من المصانع التي تقوم بصناعة الأثا البلاستيي فإنه عندي ما قد يساعد في انشاء منتجات بتكاليف قليله


----------



## ألم الفرااااق (10 يناير 2007)

أنا عندي افكار بس بشرط اشاركك واكون انا مدير المصنع ههههههههههههههه


----------



## ألم الفرااااق (10 يناير 2007)

عندي افكار لاستخدام مكائن cnc اذا تبيها انا جاهز لان مشروع التخرج تبعي كان عليها


----------



## m_design (2 أكتوبر 2011)

اود انشاء مصنع اثاث وانا مقيم بالسعوديه واود المساعده خاصة من ناحية التسويق


----------

